# New Sig Sauer Order!



## gfroman (Oct 5, 2008)

I feel like a kid waiting for Santa Claus.
Waiting for my new toys to arrive!

*- P220 45ca. Carry Elite Stainless
- P226 9mm Elite Stainless
- P226 Blackwater
- P229 Elite Stainless
- Sig556 SWAT Classic*


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Ya got those all at once? Way to go


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Ya got those all at once? Way to go


+1 one problem - 5 listed 3 pictures?

If I were to get another rifle it would be a toss-up between the Sig 556 or the Barrett Rec 7 Nice guns!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

SaltyDog said:


> +1 one problem - 5 listed 3 pictures?
> 
> If I were to get another rifle it would be a toss-up between the Sig 556 or the Barrett Rec 7 Nice guns!


Man, I can think of several rifles I'd want. That Sig is one of them too. I got to see and shoot one of the M& AR's..Man that was a nice shooter. I want another AK but I think I want to build it myself. I'd like to do it more like a Dragunov with the longer barrel. And I don't even know what caliber. Another lever rifle, chambered in 357. I have one in 30 30 and 44 mag. I bet it be fun to shoot in 357 though. And the list goes on and on and on and on...


----------



## gfroman (Oct 5, 2008)

All the Elite Stainless models will look similar to the posted photo - just diff caliber or size.

The Blackwater is the only gun to come with a 20 shot clip.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice order...great selection, congrats! You must be single. :smt033


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

:smt107:smt107



Do you need a new friend?! I'm available most any time!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Holy crap! We have a real, live Power Ball winner here on the forum! 5 Sigs, including the 556!?!?!

FYI, "20 round_ mag"_ not "_clip_". :smt083


----------



## gfroman (Oct 5, 2008)

I am new to this forum but am always interested in Sig Sauer info and feedback.
What are the rules to this forum as for me being an FFL?
I do not want to do anything that might be considered open solicitation.

Thanks, Gregg!:smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

gfroman said:


> What are the rules to this forum as for me being an FFL?
> I do not want to do anything that might be considered open solicitation.


PM sent.


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

gfroman said:


> I am new to this forum but am always interested in Sig Sauer info and feedback.
> What are the rules to this forum as for me being an FFL?
> I do not want to do anything that might be considered open solicitation.
> 
> Thanks, Gregg!:smt023


Oh so these are ordered but not for you they are to sell?
That makes more sense........ I thought you won the Lotto!


----------



## gfroman (Oct 5, 2008)

Now hold on there.
I may just keep them all!
Let's see...1 in the car, 1 at the bed, 1 for CHL.............................:smt023


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

And I was about to send him adoption papers to fill out for me.:mrgreen:


----------



## gfroman (Oct 5, 2008)

Just got the *P229 Elite Stainless* and the *P226 Blackwater Tactical* from the FedX man - others will be shipped when available.

I was not going to keep the *Blackwater* but after seeing and playing with it I think it is a keeper for sure!

You get the TruGlo front sight, beavertail frame, mag-well, Nitron finish, rubber grips, and *(4)* 20 shot magazines.


----------



## madderg (Sep 18, 2009)

*What the hell...*

What the hell is wrong with JS and why is he on this site?? That posting is pure trash, I will see him removed permanently from this site or I will not return, and neither should anyone else. Sincerely, Gary Madderom


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

madderg said:


> What the hell is wrong with JS and why is he on this site?? That posting is pure trash, I will see him removed permanently from this site or I will not return, and neither should anyone else. Sincerely, Gary Madderom


WOW!!! I did not post that... My password has been compromised. Changing now...

jesus freaking christ, what the hell! and a double jesus freaking christ that no one noticed that picture before you did.


----------



## madderg (Sep 18, 2009)

unfortunately there are a lot of sick people out there that don't understand or like firearms...until folks like us are called upon to protect them.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

madderg said:


> unfortunately there are a lot of sick people out there that don't understand or like firearms...*until folks like us are called upon to protect them*.


:smt017 Did I log on the LEO forum by mistake again? I've got to get my accounts in order.


----------



## gfroman (Oct 5, 2008)

Look what my friendly Fed-X man delivered to me today!!


----------



## Stolya (May 23, 2009)

..... Can you feel my seething jealousy? Lol nice work sir. I envy you until I see your ammo bills and some pics of your targets.

Have fun killing paper! brokenimage


----------



## mentalplane (Apr 27, 2009)

wow that is a sick haul, nice man!


----------



## gfroman (Oct 5, 2008)

The 556 Classic SWAT took 4 months of waiting to arrive.


----------

